# National HD Channels



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Was talking with my neighbor and we were comparing, HD line ups and this is how we broke it down. Was wondering if we missed any channels

Dish HD channels not on Direct.
BBC America HD
Centric HD
DIY HD
E! Entertainment Television HD 
Encore HD 
EPIX HD 
EPIX 2 HD
Fashion HD
Fox Soccer Channel HD
G4 HD
Hallmark Channel HD
Headline News (HLN)
History International HD
Indieplex HD 
Investigation Discovery HD 
Lifetime HD
Lifetime Movie Network HD 
Logo 
MAV TV 
Nat Geo WILD HD (National Geographic)
Retroplex HD
Shorts HD
Sportsman Channel HD
Style HD 
TCM (Turner Classic Movies) HD

truTV HD

World Fishing Network HD

DirecTV HD channels not on Dish
ESPNU
Fuel TV 
MLB Network
Smithsonian HD
The 101 Network HD

We didn't count Sports or Movie channels as we discribe to different movie packages and both of us only Carry the Multi-Sports package during football season. We both detest PPV and VOD counts, so we focused just on National HD channels.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Was talking with my neighbor and we were comparing, HD line ups and this is how we broke it down. Was wondering if we missed any channels
> 
> Dish HD channels not on Direct.
> BBC America HD
> ...


If you don't count movie channels, then why count Epix, Epix2, Indieplex HD, Retroplex HD, Shorts HD?

Also, Directv has Telefutura HD & Univision HD.

Here's a list: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/competition/dish/hd


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Also, Directv has Telefutura HD & Univision HD.


So does Dish.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> If you don't count movie channels, then why count Epix, Epix2, Indieplex HD, Retroplex HD, Shorts HD?
> 
> Also, Directv has Telefutura HD & Univision HD.
> 
> Here's a list: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/competition/dish/hd


We counted the Epix, Indie, Retro and Shorts as they are part of Platinum and Direct has similar in thier HD extra addon. It was hard to just discount them, yet Keep HDNET, Universal and others for both.

Couldn't find TeleFutura and Univision on his system, wasn't sure if it was Active or one of those, 30 or so stations that will be added in stages. How does he get those channels?
We didn't count stations that are predicted like Galavision either, one of Dish's, just those part of the HD focused packages.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> So does Dish.


I know, but the OP had them listed as only on Dish. 



GrumpyBear said:


> We counted the Epix, Indie, Retro and Shorts as they are part of Platinum and Direct has similar in thier HD extra addon. It was hard to just discount them, yet Keep HDNET, Universal and others for both.
> 
> Couldn't find TeleFutura and Univision on his system, wasn't sure if it was Active or one of those, 30 or so stations that will be added in stages. How does he get those channels?
> We didn't count stations that are predicted like Galavision either, one of Dish's, just those part of the HD focused packages.


Telefutura is 408, but there were availability questions at launch. Univision is channel 402.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I know, but the OP had them listed as only on Dish.
> 
> Telefutura is 408, but there were availability questions at launch. Univision is channel 402.


So is Telefutura available? I will be changing Univision on the list, one of the reasons I was asking if anything was missed.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> So is Telefutura available? I will be changing Univision on the list, one of the reasons I was asking if anything was missed.


It is...I think it depends if Telefutura is a local...I can't say for sure.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> It is...I think it depends if Telefutura is a local...I can't say for sure.


The reason for the list, isn't so much a numbers thing, as I hate the numbers game. We were discussing the extra HD channels from Direct, and trying to figure out what extra channels Direct has now and will have later to help push Dish, which in return will push Dish to at least keep up or to leap ahead again.
We were both a little disappointed, in the National numbers.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> The reason for the list, isn't so much a numbers thing, as I hate the numbers game. We were discussing the extra HD channels from Direct, and trying to figure out what extra channels Direct has now and will have later to help push Dish, which in return will push Dish to at least keep up or to leap ahead again.
> We were both a little disappointed, in the National numbers.


www.directv.com/hdchannels has all the info you need.

Also, DIRECTV exclusives include MLB Extra Innings and NFL Sunday Ticket so depending on what you're interested in it's hard to leave those off the "HD" list regardless of the "RSNs aren't national channels" debate.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

xzi said:


> www.directv.com/hdchannels has all the info you need.
> 
> Also, DIRECTV exclusives include MLB Extra Innings and NFL Sunday Ticket so depending on what you're interested in it's hard to leave those off the "HD" list regardless of the "RSNs aren't national channels" debate.


Actually that link doesn't help at all. Shows Directs current list, and on top which ones they will be adding. 
Doesn't show what HD channels that Dish has that Direct doesn't or vice versa, and even Directs own comparison Site, misses Channels that Dish has added recently are HD stations that Direct doesn't plan on adding.

Once again, we focused on The HD Nationals, you get in your package, with the HD addon. We ignored all the Movie packages, and Multisports, or exclusive items. This was a NATIONAL list in a package, not all the addon's Movie and Sports options, even it cost as little as $5.99 or cost as much as $300.00.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Was talking with my neighbor and we were comparing, HD line ups and this is how we broke it down. Was wondering if we missed any channels


Can I play?

See the bottom of my "count" page - http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html

*DirecTV Channels not on DISH Network* (National Channels)
# This list includes channels DirecTV announced for May 2010
156 FUEL TV
374 Smithsonian HD (Pulled 2/1/2009)
614 ESPNU HD (DirecTV May)
xxx MLB Network (Not available in SD)
xxx GolTV (Not available in SD) (DirecTV Summer)

Premium Channels (Premium subscription required)
322 Showtime Extreme
323 Showtime Beyond HD (HD feed lauches May 2010) (DirecTV May)
xxx Showtime Next HD (Not available in SD) (DirecTV May)
xxx Showtime Women HD (Not available in SD) (DirecTV May)
328 TMC Xtra HD East (DirecTV May)
355 Starz InBlack HD (DirecTV May)
xxx Starz Cinema HD (Not available in SD) (DirecTV May)

*DISH Network Channels not on DirecTV* (National Channels)
# This list does not include channels announced for May 2010 
204 Headline News
230 DIY
235 Style
236 E! Entertainment TV
246 Tru TV
253 Lifetime Movie Network
256 Turner Classic Movies
264 BBC America
271 History International
272 Logo
285 Investigation Discovery
310 G4
619 Fox Soccer Channel
250 National Geographic Wild (Not available in SD)
404 Galavision (DISH June)

Premium Channels (Premium subscription required)
503 HBO Signature
507 HBO Family
510 HBO Latino
xxx HBO Comedy (Not available in SD)
xxx Actionmax (Not available in SD)
xxx Cinemax 5 Star (Not available in SD)

HD Only Channels (Included in $10 DISH HD subscription)
The following channels are not available in SD
xxx Mav TV
xxx Centric
xxx Fashion TV HD
xxx Shorts HD
xxx IndiePlex HD
xxx RetroPlex HD
xxx Epix 1
xxx Epix 2
xxx World Fishing Network

The numbers shown are the SD channel numbers on the respective providers. xxx is shown when that channel does not have a number.

Also to note: Telefutura is included in DISH AT200 and above (Choice level package) for all customers where DirecTV has placed it only in their Spanish Language packages.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I would be inclined to leave Logo off these lists. Though it is part of an HD tier, and carried on an HD channel, the service offers no HD content and doesn't appear to be interested in doing so.

I'm guessing Dish stuck it in the platinum package only to hide the channel from the average viewer. Perhaps they think platinum subscribers are sophisticated enough to handle Logo's programming.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JWKessler said:


> I would be inclined to leave Logo off these lists. Though it is part of an HD tier, and carried on an HD channel, the service offers no HD content and doesn't appear to be interested in doing so.
> 
> I'm guessing Dish stuck it in the platinum package only to hide the channel from the average viewer. Perhaps they think platinum subscribers are sophisticated enough to handle Logo's programming.


On the same lines...Fuel offers no HD on Directv.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Actually we tried to avoid the Preimum's both Movie, and Sports. 
We were just focusing on the National channels included in a Standard package with the HD addon, since both Direct and Dish use a HD Addon for HD channels with no SD counterpart.


I do wish to thank the Mod that corrected my spelling mistake


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> Can I play?
> 
> xxx MLB Network (Not available in SD)


MLB Network is available in SD


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> MLB Network is available in SD


Not on DISH Network.

The "not in SD" is intended to show which channels are not on that provider at all, as compared to channels that exist but have not been upgraded to HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JWKessler said:


> I would be inclined to leave Logo off these lists. Though it is part of an HD tier, and carried on an HD channel, the service offers no HD content and doesn't appear to be interested in doing so.





sigma1914 said:


> On the same lines...Fuel offers no HD on Directv.


As long as there is one "no HD on this HD channel" each, I suppose it makes it even.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Actually we tried to avoid the Preimum's both Movie, and Sports.
> We were just focusing on the National channels included in a Standard package with the HD addon, since both Direct and Dish use a HD Addon for HD channels with no SD counterpart.


AEP includes all the premium channels and one's own RSNs, Premier includes all the premium channels and all RSNs (the sports pack). One could back down to AT250 vs Choice Ultimate - which would eliminate the movies and sports packages. I keep them separate because they can be added to the lowest level package. It makes it easier to do the math.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> Not on DISH Network.
> 
> The "not in SD" is intended to show which channels are not on that provider at all, as compared to channels that exist but have not been upgraded to HD.


Ahhh....

Sorry, I thought you were saying that it is an HD only channel


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

In the end the question for new sub. or those interested in switching is do you favor sports or non-sports oriented programming. Dish, I believe would be the best choice for non-sporting programming. But if you enjoy HD sports programming than Direct is the better option. I love sports so I moved away from Dish because of it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> As long as there is one "no HD on this HD channel" each, I suppose it makes it even.


Yep, it's a wash.


----------



## Scottie73 (Sep 12, 2007)

jerrylove56 said:


> In the end the question for new sub. or those interested in switching is do you favor sports or non-sports oriented programming. Dish, I believe would be the best choice for non-sporting programming. But if you enjoy HD sports programming than Direct is the better option. I love sports so I moved away from Dish because of it.


Depends on the sport. If you need to watch every MLB and NFL game, Direct is the only one that would satisfy that need. If you are a sports nut but only for your local teams, then Dish is fine. If you are NHL or NBA crazed, Dish works fine. College sports are also pretty much a wash with the exception of ESPNU HD, which is probably Dish's biggest hole after the MLB and NFL packages.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Scottie73 said:


> Depends on the sport. If you need to watch every MLB and NFL game, Direct is the only one that would satisfy that need. If you are a sports nut but only for your local teams, then Dish is fine.


It depends on where you live, too. For example, a Yankees fan in the NY area won't see many Yanks games on Dish since they don't carry YES. MSG, I think, is another example.



> If you are NHL or NBA crazed, Dish works fine...


Not if you want most games in HD.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Scottie73 said:


> Depends on the sport. If you need to watch every MLB and NFL game, Direct is the only one that would satisfy that need. If you are a sports nut but only for your local teams, then Dish is fine. If you are NHL or NBA crazed, Dish works fine. College sports are also pretty much a wash with the exception of ESPNU HD, which is probably Dish's biggest hole after the MLB and NFL packages.


I thought the same thing and switched to Dish years ago. I even subscribed to their Superstation package in order to get more baseball and preseason NFL. However, in the end when it came down to the NFL and MLB packages, I had to go back to Direct. This year to cut back on TV programming costs I will not subscribe to the NFL package (unless they make an offer I can't refuse ) From my own personal experiences Dish is not for the big sports fan.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Scottie73 said:


> Depends on the sport. If you need to watch every MLB and NFL game, Direct is the only one that would satisfy that need. If you are a sports nut but only for your local teams, then Dish is fine. If you are NHL or NBA crazed, Dish works fine. College sports are also pretty much a wash with the exception of ESPNU HD, which is probably Dish's biggest hole after the MLB and NFL packages.


Dish, however, has trouble with blackout rules. I'll see local teams blacked out for no reason. They rarely show a Twins' game here, even though they're in our market. They also black out the national Twins' games without any way to see it. The two baseball teams closest to us -- Kansas City and Minnesota -- are blacked out the most. Ironically, we get all of Milwaukee, Chicago, and St. Louis games, even though both are over five hours away. KC is just three hours away and Minnesota four.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Well once again,
we are only comparing packages +HD options, and ignoring, Premiums, Season sports, PPV, VOD, channels.

So it looks like once you remove the Premium Channels and seasonal sports, and just compare top Packages +HD(not including Dish's AEP, as Direct doesn't seem to have that counter part), Dish has 28 National HD channels, that Direct doesn't have, and Direct has 5 National HD channels Dish Doesn't have. I was hoping that Direct would have more National HD channels that Dish didn't have to help push each other along.


----------

